# Homemade Clear Com Headset???



## etc

is there any way to build a home made clear com head set. My theater needs more head sets we have the boxes but the head sets cost alot.

For Example would there be any way to convert a regular (phone head set) into a clear com headset.


----------



## Footer

Do a search. There are a few good guides out there.


----------



## theatre4jc

The audio guys at my place have taken some old head worn wireless mics and wired a Y connector to it which they plug their molded ears into. Doesn't have to be molds but any cheap in ear would work. Just figure out what pins are what and there ya have it.


----------



## masterelectrician2112

Footer,

I did a search for how to make an intercom headset and came up with nothing usable. Can you post a link to a good tutorial or can you post a tutorial if you have done this before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium

Master, It wasnt directed to me, but here ya go : )
DIY Lightweight Clearcom Headset HOWTO

Wish we had the money for Clearcom boxes..I would totally buy them and make some of these. We use four walky talkies with headsets right now.


----------



## jhdesynz

theatre4jc said:


> The audio guys at my place have taken some old head worn wireless mics and wired a Y connector to it which they plug their molded ears into. Doesn't have to be molds but any cheap in ear would work. Just figure out what pins are what and there ya have it.



Won't work all the time for most partyline systems. You have to make sure your matching the impedance of the circuit to the headset/mic. Stock audio/telecom headsets will work with a few inline resistors though. If you Google how to make a partyline intercom, there are few good tutorials out there.

MillburyAuditorium, can you check the link. I got a 404 error when I clicked it.


----------



## n1ist

It looks like they moved it to 
DIY Lightweight Clearcom Headset (Mat Goebel: Sound Designer)


----------



## SHARYNF

Typically the issue is more on the mic side of things where they are using a powering system, thus in the link the need for a 9 volt battery

Sharyn


----------



## museav

Just a suggestion, but if you attempt this then document what you do including the wiring color code used. Then find a good place to keep that documentation. A common problem with DIY projects is that the next person to come along too often has no idea of what was done.


----------



## mlopez

It actually isnt too hard to make assuming you have some basic soldering skills and a four pin xrl plug lying around. I actually just made one for my last show (high school show of the world of carl sandburg). if you are using a Telex Bp-1002) the pins are as follows:
# Pin 1: mic common
# Pin 2: mic hot
# Pin 3: headphone common
# Pin 4: headphone hot

I ended up making my system wireless by using a wireless mic and a hearing pack (i might end up making a tutorial at some point since now the rest of my stage crew wants me to make more)


----------



## Expoman55

mlopez said:


> It actually isnt too hard to make assuming you have some basic soldering skills and a four pin xrl plug lying around. I actually just made one for my last show (high school show of the world of carl sandburg). if you are using a Telex Bp-1002) the pins are as follows:
> # Pin 1: mic common
> # Pin 2: mic hot
> # Pin 3: headphone common
> # Pin 4: headphone hot
> 
> I ended up making my system wireless by using a wireless mic and a hearing pack (i might end up making a tutorial at some point since now the rest of my stage crew wants me to make more)


 

Guys,, I know this is an old thread but wondered if it is possible to make up an adapter box to use like a wired headset / mike for a Cell Phone so inotherwords a 4pin xlr jack to a headset (32mm?) jack?


----------



## Cburg

museav said:


> Just a suggestion, but if you attempt this then document what you do including the wiring color code used. Then find a good place to keep that documentation. A common problem with DIY projects is that the next person to come along too often has no idea of what was done.


Boy you got that right.


----------



## EdSavoie

While I was just wondering this myself (I have two dead clear com headsets that need fixing / replacing) I believe this is the oldest necropost I have ever seen.


----------



## Cburg

EdSavoie said:


> While I was just wondering this myself (I have two dead clear com headsets that need fixing / replacing) I believe this is the oldest necropost I have ever seen.


You may be right. Headsets go down everyday and at the price for new one, it is no wonder we keep looking for a DIY solution. I think I may have worked something out something for my old telex system when I get it working I will be sure to post all the notes and a drawing.

Cburg


----------

